# Grinding Noise Pulling to the left no steering wheel vibration



## jccurtis (4 mo ago)

Recently Purchased a 06 Nissan Murano S 163k miles. It is pulling to the left slightly and over 15 mph making a grinding noise (sounds like its coming from left front wheel) No vibrations or clicking the car does have 4 new tires which seem fine and no loss of power that i noticed. There is a hole in the front left mud guard so im not sure why or what happened as i bought from a used car dealer as-is friday and have barely driven it.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Somebody pulled that liner back by force and installed the new bumper cover badly (look closely at the seam), so my guess is you'll find minor damage underneath to the frame extension, radiator core support, or both. That means the front wheel probably took a whack, and bearing damage is pretty common when that happens. Get the front wheels up, and first make sure it isn't anything silly like a bent rotor shield. Then turn off the VDC if the car has it, and apply a stethoscope. Healthy Nissan bearings are about as close to dead-silent as any bearing on earth, so any clicks or humming of any sort means a damaged one.


----------



## jccurtis (4 mo ago)

okay thanks i am checking it tomorrow it the radiator reservoir had a hole in the top of it size of a baseball with masking tape over it so i changed the tape and was wondering what caused the hole. Mustve been a doozy i feel bad for the car


----------



## jccurtis (4 mo ago)

okay first auto repair shop is saying its definitely the left front wheel bearing and the right is starting to go. they quoted 816 for both wheel bearings and will throw in the radiator reservoir tank i ordered online also for me. they didnt tell me which brand bearings so not sure if its too high or should i do just the left bearing first?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That price is high. We charge about 1.5 hours each on a gen1 Murano, the Motor flat rate book quotes 2 hrs for one side or 3.2 hrs for both. List price for name-brand aftermarket hubs is no more than about $120 each. So even at a $150/hr dealer rate, that's a bottom line of $720. For an independent shop, $816 is a hose job.


----------



## jccurtis (4 mo ago)

okay ill see if they will throw in a oil change i just dont have a lot of shops around. can i do just the louder wheel bearing the right one i cant hear at all just the left


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

jccurtis said:


> okay ill see if they will throw in a oil change i just dont have a lot of shops around. can i do just the louder wheel bearing the right one i cant hear at all just the left


Sure. Catastrophic failure of wheel bearings is very, _very_ rare. I've seen some last 10K miles after they started making noise, so there's generally no hurry unless the bearing is causing other issues like tire wear or ABS codes.


----------

